# FFA and their activities with BHM?



## blubberboy767 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello all, curious BHM here, have any of you ladies ever fed or played around with forced feeding, your BHM? I've been fed and forced fed once and it was one of the most erotic feelings I've ever had and can't wait to do it again, but I was a little curious as to how often this occurs with you FFA's? Also, what other things do you like to do with BHM (not just sex mind you!)? I mean belly rubs, massages, weighing in, wearing too tight clothes, role playing, you get the picture  I know alot of you all would like some more conversations so here's my first attempt....


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 7, 2005)

blubberboy767 said:


> Hello all, curious BHM here, have any of you ladies ever fed or played around with forced feeding, your BHM? I've been fed and forced fed once and it was one of the most erotic feelings I've ever had and can't wait to do it again, but I was a little curious as to how often this occurs with you FFA's? Also, what other things do you like to do with BHM (not just sex mind you!)? I mean belly rubs, massages, weighing in, wearing too tight clothes, role playing, you get the picture  I know alot of you all would like some more conversations so here's my first attempt....



I have a little bit!

I don't have time to discuss this subject right now but I was so happy to see your post inspiring some conversation I had to acknowledge it!  

I hope you get some good responses!


----------



## lady of the dark (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm not really into feeding, but I like to play with my boyfriends belly... I wish he would let me more...


----------



## tankgirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hmmm. Never had my own BHM to play with, and the one time I was able to try to get into a feeding scenario, the dork chickened out. I went out on a major limb and drove across the state to meet this dude, and he pussed out after I got there. Fuckin loser.
But it seems like something that could be fun, a lot of things seem fun. But I'll have to bide my time till I have a chance to try them. *sigh*
The one thing I HAVE been seeing, quite a bit lately, is my smaller SO is outgrowing his clothes. Nothing drastic, but he sure ain't no 33 no more, heh! Not a 34 either. More like a 35, but it'll prolly be some 36s with a belt, seeing as I don't think they HAVE 35s.... Oh well. But those new jeans of his are getting some abuse. It's so cute. ^.^ And when he gets those 36s, I'd be able to borrow his pants, but he's also got a 30 inseam, and I've got a 34. Heh. Oh well.

Like Jeannie said, good on you for starting this topic.
Next to share?


----------



## Shylla (Nov 8, 2005)

blubberboy767 said:


> Hello all, curious BHM here, have any of you ladies ever fed or played around with forced feeding, your BHM? I've been fed and forced fed once and it was one of the most erotic feelings I've ever had and can't wait to do it again, but I was a little curious as to how often this occurs with you FFA's? Also, what other things do you like to do with BHM (not just sex mind you!)? I mean belly rubs, massages, weighing in, wearing too tight clothes, role playing, you get the picture  I know alot of you all would like some more conversations so here's my first attempt....



How often it happens? Not enough! I enjoy doing all of the above. In addition, I like to get my SO to binge eat occasionally, when we have a good opportunity. It's very fun to see him indulge like that, until he's absolutely stuffed, and then do the belly rubs and all that good stuff. It's especially exciting if he has some tight clothes to wear while doing this, so that it's more apparent just how full his stomach is getting. That's all I can add for now, but this is a great conversation topic!


----------



## Feeder Girl (Nov 8, 2005)

I ADORE feeding my boyfriend (betcha hadn't guessed  ). Even if it's little things, like a forkful at a restaurant, or in private with a little light bondage, it's always fun. I like the feeling of his lips against my fingers as I give him food. Binge eating and forcefeeding is something we've just recently gotten him into.

Aside from that, I loooove giving him belly rubs when he's really full. It feels so nice... and it's sexy too!


----------



## It's Just Me (Nov 8, 2005)

blubberboy767 said:


> Hello all, curious BHM here, have any of you ladies ever fed or played around with forced feeding, your BHM?



No. But I have thought about it. A lot. 

My SO is rather weight conscious (why, I have no idea). It's certainly not because he's heavy, nor have I ever encouraged him to watch his weight. Hopefully some day he'll "outgrow" that way of thinking.


----------



## missaf (Nov 9, 2005)

I mostly love to cuddle with my BHMs. Cuddling during movies at home, the drive in, the theater, you name it. Besides that, I love to go out to eat, or enjoy a good meal together with good conversation. On occasion, depending on how hungry we are, we see who can eat the most, then we're miserable and cuddling at home to recover. I can onyl remember one time where the mutual competition left an erotic overtone, but damn that was fun!

I also love to give full body massages, some of the tantric kind ( woohoo!) to both sexes, I love the feeling of soft, oiled fat, and love to show others how good their bodies can feel.


----------



## Skinny1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi...
Just wanted to say that I have had ONE experience with a lady who was willing to "create" her own BHM, and it was incredible. Women are naturally more nurturing, and having her feed me was very sensual.

Alas, these ladies are rare. To those of you who are lucky enough to be with one, be grateful.


----------



## Edward (Nov 9, 2005)

missaf said:


> I mostly love to cuddle with my BHMs. Cuddling during movies at home, the drive in, the theater, you name it. Besides that, I love to go out to eat, or enjoy a good meal together with good conversation. On occasion, depending on how hungry we are, we see who can eat the most, then we're miserable and cuddling at home to recover. I can onyl remember one time where the mutual competition left an erotic overtone, but damn that was fun!
> 
> I also love to give full body massages, some of the tantric kind ( woohoo!) to both sexes, I love the feeling of soft, oiled fat, and love to show others how good their bodies can feel.



Your BHMs are very lucky. As one of the touch starved, I'm envious. ;-)


----------



## ruby (Nov 9, 2005)

I love to feed a BHM, but I have never force fed. I don't believe in forcing anyone to do anything. But, I do encourage eating and I do sabotage diets. I will cook yummy food that a BHM cannot refuse.

I'm into belly rubs and massages, and cuddling. However, I have never had a boyfriend comfortable enough to get on a scale or do role playing. My boyfriends have always assumed that I liked them for their personalities rather than looks. I once told a boyfriend that I was attracted to his body. He thought that I was being sarcastic and ran away! My very first boyfriend said that I was deliberately trying to make him fat so that no other girls would want him. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## voidhead (Nov 9, 2005)

Damn these fat dudes are fuckin pussies!!! Are they really as self-conscious about their bodies as women??


----------



## Edward (Nov 9, 2005)

voidhead said:


> Damn these fat dudes are fuckin pussies!!! Are they really as self-conscious about their bodies as women??



Could be, since we're made self-conscious about them in very similar ways. And regarding your insult: "Do the letters F O mean anything to you?"


----------



## Shylla (Nov 9, 2005)

ruby said:


> I love to feed a BHM, but I have never force fed. I don't believe in forcing anyone to do anything. But, I do encourage eating and I do sabotage diets. I will cook yummy food that a BHM cannot refuse.
> 
> I'm into belly rubs and massages, and cuddling. However, I have never had a boyfriend comfortable enough to get on a scale or do role playing. My boyfriends have always assumed that I liked them for their personalities rather than looks. I once told a boyfriend that I was attracted to his body. He thought that I was being sarcastic and ran away! My very first boyfriend said that I was deliberately trying to make him fat so that no other girls would want him. I couldn't believe it.



I don't know about others, but I don't believe everyone literally means forcing someone with "force feed". I certainly don't. There's no fun in doing something non-consensual. As such, I wouldn't sabotage someone's diet either, if their heart was set on dieting.

I know what you mean with some guys assuming you like them for their personalities, rather than liking the whole package. One guy that I revealed my preferences to was really, really disappointed in me. He had this idea that he had a really great personality that if someone got to know him, they couldn't resist him, and I was some saint to be able to see past his body and like him. Then when I tell him I don't have a problem with his body, and it was actually a preference of mine, he seems freaked out, and then let down. Yeah, he was a little arrogant. 

Anyway, sorry about your bad luck. I've had similar stuff happen. There are good BHMs out there, though.


----------



## Fortune Cookie (Nov 10, 2005)

For my two cents, I loooove giving belly rubs. So much so that my fiance has to take my hand away sometimes 'cause he says I'm making his belly itch!  

He also lets me weigh him, and will wear tight clothes if I request it. And he lets me take pictures.  

When I first "came out" to him I guess you'd call it, he was 180 and said, "no way" to my wish of wanting him to be fat. Two years later, he's 215 with a cute little belly. I'm a lucky girl. :wubu: 

Fortune Cookie


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Nov 10, 2005)

I wouldn't mind if a woman wanted to go out with me at first just because I am a big guy. But if that was the only reason she wanted to continue to go out with me once she got to know me it might be a little hard to take. There are lots of women I would like to go out with because I am attracted to them, but I wouldn't keep going out with them just because of their looks.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Nov 10, 2005)

voidhead said:


> Damn these fat dudes are fuckin pussies!!! Are they really as self-conscious about their bodies as women??



I pity you. That's all there is I can say, at least, in the politically correct spectrum.

--B.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Nov 11, 2005)

It's too bad, but it makes sense that someone who is heavier might read a FFA's fondness for his body as something scary due to whatever negative reinforcement he had before. This is also possible with more "conventionally" attractive people who have had bad past experiences.

It IS a shame, but there's really nothing that can be done if someone is that fearful of it. But it's not a reason to flame that person (not Ruby, but the later poster here).

I was an active gym goer until I was 30, so I was really quite fit, but I was always short. So since more women are hung up about male height than probably any other physical attribute, I still didn't exactly have to beat the women off with a proverbial stick, but once in a while I'd get a compliment on my appearance. After I gained weight, I heard nothing but crickets in the night.  ...until I met one FFA...we didn't date long, but it was wonderful. I think she was as amazed at being with a heavy guy who dug her being into the heaviness as I was digging her liking my belly, etc. So, sometimes the shock can be mutual. The real trick is meeting someone of like mind.

I've done that once. However, I've also had one royal flush playing poker.  
But optimism lives eternal. Or at least one would hope so.


----------



## Nikki (Nov 11, 2005)

When I am involved with a guy that is lusciously large, I love playing with their belly. I also enjoy feeding him sweets that I handmade myself. He and I definitely enjoy the belly massages. Finally, I enjoy it when he dresses in clothes that fit him a few months ago and now they definitely don't fit anymore.


----------



## Shylla (Nov 11, 2005)

Nikki said:


> When I am involved with a guy that is lusciously large, I love playing with their belly. I also enjoy feeding him sweets that I handmade myself.




Yes! I had forgotten that one. I don't cook much, but I love making desserts and sweets for someone special, and then getting to watch him enjoy them.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Nov 11, 2005)

Now, you see, that's what I'm talking about.  

I still have my "skinny clothes" because I wore the same size stuff from when I was 14 until I was 30. No, I don't have *everything* from that time, but some things.  I also have my 34" pants, 36", 40".... Right now they're just facts of life. But they could be fun in the right hands.


----------



## Edward (Nov 11, 2005)

AZ_Wolf said:


> After I gained weight, I heard nothing but crickets in the night.


...

_The real trick is meeting someone of like mind._

Yes, and there seems to be a tragic shortage of them.

_But optimism lives eternal. Or at least one would hope so._

I try to be optimistic. But the chirping of the crickets is difficult to listen to.

Sorry, feeling lonely tonight. Love to all the FFAs out there. Wish you were here.


----------



## missaf (Nov 11, 2005)

I love cooking, but I can't bake forschnizzle  I love cooking Italian, Mexican, and good ol' American Comfort food for my man. I even delved into the world of low-fat cooking, and made even low fat taste good!


----------



## SnapDragon (Nov 11, 2005)

My idiot of a boyfriend keeps buying trousers whenever there's a sale on, and then not wearing them until the old ones are worn out, by which time he is too fat for the new ones and has to buy even more.

He always seems to bust the gusset of his trousers as well (I mean where his thighs rub, not from doing something else!) He says he doesn't want to gain weight, but in the year I have been seeing him he's gained nearly a stone. I don't know if this is because of my cooking and the eating out or whether it's just coincidence.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Nov 12, 2005)

The Qitty likes to cuddle. The Qitty likes to grab handfuls wherever there may be handfuls to grab (particularly love handles). And the Qitty likes to kiss and nuzzle and bite.

-Qit


----------



## plumpnpretty (Nov 13, 2005)

I have been fortunate enough to meet someone with whom I have been able to live out some of my feeding fantasies.
I wouldnt call it forcefeeding - as he was a very willing participant and I would never enjoy forcing anyone to do anything - but it was a very erotic feeding session which included alot of donuts, belly play, picture taking, public weigh ins, and erotic talk about fattening,etc.

I wish I could meet a BHM locally for a real relationship which constitutes much more than the sexualization of fetish related desires - but for some reason - the universe as yet to send me one.

I have had LTRs where I have fattended my SO in a subtle way - by cooking favorite foods and encouraging them to eat more, admiring their expanding pot bellies and of course lots of belly play. 

Hope does spring eternal and perhaps one day I will be able to mesh the fantasy and the reality together - meeting a BHM who doesnt mind being somewhat objectified by my preference for big bellied men yet is also able to share my diverse and somewhat eclectic ideas of what the ideal relationship consists of.


----------



## Jackoblangada (Nov 30, 2005)

Always nice to get the insights from the FFA's. Gotta love a woman who know what she wants!


----------

